# H: IG W: $$$/ Trade



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Have a large Guard army Id like to sell/trade. I have the following: 
1 bane blade, 
1 las cannon weapon team (3 bases) 
1 mortar weapon team (3 bases) 
100+ infantry (4 Plasma rifles, 4 meltas, 4 rocket launchers and 5 Grande launchers) 
2 sentinels 
5 chimeras 
1 leman Russ battle tank 
1 Valkyrie 
1 hell hound 
3 demolisher tanks 
2 plasma tanks 
1 destroyer tank 
1 punisher tank (with pask model in it) 
1 command squad with Banner 

Comes to around $1650 new, so Im asking $950 obo. But trades are something I can totally do. I am looking for space wolves, and Khonre Daemonkin mainly but all armies interest me!


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Also I can provide photos upon request


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Sorry mate, not clear if you are considering splitting or not? Also, is your army painted, boxed, partially assembled, etc?


----------

